# first Impressions of my new Zebralight H60



## ichoderso (Dec 9, 2008)

first some pictures:































*Updated*: new H501



























some beamshots here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2735175&postcount=38

some other pictures:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2734813&postcount=29

and other interesting pictures from me and other users in other posts....please read...


----------



## ichoderso (Dec 9, 2008)

*Updated with H501:*
some Lux readings [email protected],4m (@1m the low levels are to low for right results because the floody beam)

H50 8/45/240
H501 17/85/460
H30 22/130/720
H60 8/20 / 105/380 / 900/1520

the H50 is floodyer with 120 degrees, the H30 and 60 identical with 80 degrees (manufacturer)

with your Eyes, the High with 110 lumen (not Turbo) is the same how the H30 on max.
In Turbo Mode with 190 lumen it is visible brighter, but goes hot after some minutes.
the "Turbo Mode" has no memory, if you go on "High", you have 110 lumen, and you must double click to get 190 lumen, but this is good in my opinion, because the Turbo Mode is only for extrem brightness for short times and the most, the High with 110 lumen is enough...

+
nice machining, finish, anodyzing, nice color
simply but easy to understand and using UI
long runtime, good regulated very usefull

-
a little bit heavy (if you are running and shake your head) but no problem for slow walking etc...
LED not good centred (look at the photo)
the same how with the H30, the silikone holder are a bit to big (the holes for holding the light) so the light can rotate easily if you are running etc...--you know what I mean?? my english is very bad...

others: (how I wrot, "a bit heavy...")
H60 - 35g - absolutly light wight for this size:twothumbs
18650 - 47g!!!
complete 82 gramm, 
for comparison, my new lightmania "Sgt Burkett",
a small 18650 twisty light is 108 gramm!!!
without batterie 60g

Twisty 60g
H60 35g!!


greetings from germany,
Jens

PS: @admin why I can't write this in the "Reviews" Corner??


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice comparison shots:thumbsup:


----------



## Cheesy (Dec 9, 2008)

ichoderso said:


> PS: @admin why I can't write this in the "Reviews" Corner??



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/announcement.php?f=19&a=16


Kev.


----------



## vincebdx (Dec 9, 2008)

i can't see pictures


----------



## ichoderso (Dec 9, 2008)

Cheesy said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/announcement.php?f=19&a=16
> 
> 
> Kev.



thank you!


----------



## ichoderso (Dec 9, 2008)

vincebdx said:


> i can't see pictures



don't know why...other users also can't see ????


----------



## vincebdx (Dec 9, 2008)

:shrug:
IE & firefox


----------



## Twistedsteel (Dec 9, 2008)

I see them fine


----------



## Paul (Dec 9, 2008)

Works like a charm for me. Have you tried pressing ctrl+F5? Works sometimes when the browser's acting weird.


----------



## drmaxx (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice pictures! I am surprised how much bigger the H60 is. To be expected - but still good to see it.

(And obviously I can see the pictures).


----------



## vincebdx (Dec 9, 2008)

Paul said:


> Works like a charm for me. Have you tried pressing ctrl+F5? Works sometimes when the browser's acting weird.


Yes but nothing :mecry:


----------



## Frank_Zuccarini (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice review, Ichoderso. Thank-you for doing this.

And, your English is MUCH better than my German.

Thank-you......................Frank


----------



## vincebdx (Dec 9, 2008)

i can see here :thinking: : http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-...ndlepowerforums.com/posts/2733316#post2733316

Thank you for pictures, mine is on the way


----------



## naked2 (Dec 9, 2008)

Excellent review! You answered all my questions, especially about comparing it to the H30's beam profile (my _current_ Zebralight, which I'm VERY happy with!), and how heavy it feels on your head. Great job, thanks, and plus one to Frank's quote below!


Frank_Zuccarini said:


> And, your English is MUCH better than my German.


----------



## Shorty66 (Dec 9, 2008)

The LED of my H60 is perfecly centered. I can imagine it doesnt really make a visible difference with the floody beam though...


----------



## primox1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the first impressions and pictures :thumbsup:

Is it recommended by Zebralight that the light should not be run at MAX (190) for no more than a few minutes?

Do you like this light more or your H30?


----------



## Shorty66 (Dec 9, 2008)

Zebralight didn't lose a word about that. There is now warning on the packaging and their website doen't say so either. 
Its not that dramtaic at all i think. Yes, the light is getting warm on high but its far from "Hot". Its just warm to your hand, nothing you would get pain from.


----------



## ichoderso (Dec 9, 2008)

primox1 said:


> Do you like this light more or your H30?



I am happy to have both

I think, if I go one hour to a night walk, the H30 is bright enough and the runtime too.
But if I am not sure, how long the the trip goes, and how much brightness I need, I'm very happy to have all the reserves from the H60...


----------



## ichoderso (Dec 9, 2008)

Shorty66 said:


> Zebralight didn't lose a word about that. There is now warning on the packaging and their website doen't say so either.
> Its not that dramtaic at all i think. Yes, the light is getting warm on high but its far from "Hot". Its just warm to your hand, nothing you would get pain from.



It's all right, but after around 30 minutes on high (110 lumen, not Turbo at190) the temerature on the body is arount 50 degrees (roomtemp. aprox 23deg) The LiIon Batterie temp is around48 degrees. This temp had the light on turbo after only 5 minutes and it will goes higher, I think over 60 degrees.....
I dont know, if the driver had an overheat protection, but I think, its better for a long life for the LED and the batterie, if you don't run the light on turbo for a long time....
and I must say: if you see on the lux readings and lumens 110:190, you think, there is a big difference, but visible from your eyes, the difference is not so much....


----------



## I came to the light... (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review. Looks to me like the H30 still fills out a headlamp's role better...


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 9, 2008)

Need a picture of it on your head 

*


----------



## Burgess (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you for our First-Look at this neat new headlamp.


:thanks::goodjob::kewlpics:
_


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice Pics,good review!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## shining (Dec 9, 2008)

I bought this lamp mainly for night time reading as I find overhead lamps blinding. I find that the best level for this is 45lm, 380 [email protected] cm. By the way, this is the level of lighting normally found in libraries. I hoped i would use 15lm level for reading and, indeed, I can read at 15 or even 3 lumens if I need to, it's just not as comfortable. It's a pity they did not implement 45lm level using constant current as due to the PWM it is only 60% as efficient as 15lm level (50h*15lm/10h*45lm). With 15lm's efficiency we would get 16h:40m at 45lm... 

You cannot run with this lamp as it will bounce. It would be better if the thickness of the holder between forehead and the lamp were less so that the center of gravity is closer to your head.

I have 2 TrustFire blue 2500mAH batteries, one is a very tight fit: have to shake the light violently to remove it, another has plenty of space.

I can see that the shiny reflector in my light is level on one side and protruding 0.2mm on the other. Otherwise the machining is fine.



ichoderso said:


> some Lux readings [email protected],4m (@1m the low levels are to low for right results because the floody beam)
> 
> H50 8/45/240
> H30 22/130/720
> H60 8/20 / 105/380 / 900/1520


----------



## Paul (Dec 10, 2008)

It's a pity that the headlamp is bouncy when running. I was thinking however that it would be a fairly easy DIY project to make a strap running over your head, like many heavier headlamps as the PT Apex and Petzl Myo Belt XP has. Does those of you that has got the headlamp have any opinion on if that would help?

Another option to make it more running-compatible is to make a external battery pack as shorty66 suggested in my thread about headlamps for cold weather.
As I am a completely battery-noob I'll just throw in a quick question about such mod: Would it be possible/smart to use AA batteries in such pack even though the lamp uses 18650 batteries? Of course connected in series so the voltage is around 3.6V


Silly question, but nonetheless: Is it possible to switch between the GITD holder and the black holder on the headband?


----------



## Shorty66 (Dec 10, 2008)

Of course it is possible to switch the olders. Wouldn make any sense to deliver to variants of holders if not.
The holders are made of stretchy silicon and can be pulled of.

I do not have any problems with using the light as headlight, though im not running with it.
If you use it only while walking, it doesn't turn around and its not bouncing at all. 
I think you could stop the bouncing by tightening the headband.
I am going to make a pocketclip and an alternate headbandholder of steelwire myself. Should be an easy thing to do.
Made of steelwire, the pocketclip and headbandholder should be much smaller and perhaps lighter. I have to test though, if the headbandholder made of steelwire will caus pain on your head or not.


----------



## shining (Dec 10, 2008)

There is no problems when walking but you are aware of lamp's presence. You cannot tighten the headband to stop bouncing - the strap is too far away from the lamp's center of gravity. But, I think you can attach a top strap to the lamp itself or between it and the holder in the front, to the headband in the back.



Shorty66 said:


> Of course it is possible to switch the olders. Wouldn make any sense to deliver to variants of holders if not.
> The holders are made of stretchy silicon and can be pulled of.
> 
> I do not have any problems with using the light as headlight, though im not running with it.
> ...


----------



## ichoderso (Dec 10, 2008)

Here some other pictures,
first without switch cap







with other Lights with same size (CR123 and AA /AAA Lights:






















and with other 18650 lights:


----------



## Shorty66 (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol, that comparison just looks funny ^^


----------



## ichoderso (Dec 10, 2008)

will update my firs post with this:
because I wrote the light is heavy for running, this is correct, but not the light is the reaon, the batterie is to heavy, dont forget, we speak about a 18650 Batterie!!!

H60 - 35g - absolutly light wight for this size:twothumbs
18650 - 47g!!!
complete 82 gramm, 
for comparison, my new lightmania "Sgt Burkett",
a small 18650 twisty light is 108 gramm!!!
without batterie 60g

Twisty 60g
H60 35g!!


----------



## Irling (Dec 10, 2008)

Who can make a comparison light H30 vs H60 with beamshots ?


----------



## ichoderso (Dec 10, 2008)

Irling said:


> Who can make a comparison light H30 vs H60 with beamshots ?



both have the same beam!

not visible difference between H30 max and H60 high (110l)...only a liitle bit side by side....
and the H60 is brighter on max/turbo with 190Lumen...

maybe I make beamshots...

Jens


----------



## peekay331 (Dec 10, 2008)

please do! we would all appreciate it.


----------



## Shorty66 (Dec 10, 2008)

I think, the problem with the light bouncing while running is caused by the silicone Holder. There is just to much silicone between headband and lamp.
It would be much better, if the holder would be made like the Pocketclip: Just a little silicone to hold the lamp and some Wire for the head band to go through. That would bring the headlamp a lot nearer to the head of the one who is carrying the lamp and therfore stop or at least reduce the bouncing.

Well, you just have to be an inventor 
I just made a little Modifikation to the holder and now it sits bombproof 
I can even save some of the silicone and make it a lot smaller that way. Time to do the modifikation: about 5 minutes.





















I just pushed the idea even further and cut off the holes wich hold the headband from the black holder.
That way the whole thing becomes much smaller and is even nearer to the head. Any bouncing at all, even when jumping around ;-)






The second Mod I did a few hours ago was altering the headband. I removed one of the black brackets and shortened the Band about 10cm:






I fastened the band at just one bracket like you fasten your climbing harness:






These two mods save alot of space when packing up the headlight and exaclty 5g of weight (including the added wire)


@zebralight: If you would like to use any of these modifikations just do. I would appriciate it


----------



## ichoderso (Dec 10, 2008)

great shorty, must try it if I have a bit time...

but found another problem:
some of my 18650 are not fot, just my AW.
The most protected with the "round pole" are not fit, the 18650 with flat + pole are fit.
my AW is 67,4mm and aprox. 1mm to long....it's possible, if I turn/close the tailcap with more power, that it will be run, but I would not damage the spring or batterie and thats why I don't try it....
No problem for me, I have enough "shorter" 18650(most unprotect), but maybe for others....


shorty, can you confirm that???


----------



## Shorty66 (Dec 10, 2008)

I got the blue Trustfire 18650s with 2500mah protect. These are 67,5mm long and are quite a tight fit. the spring is very tensioned. Though, as i have no plans to ever use unprotcted cells, i have no problem with the spring beeing deformed to fit the relativly long batterys.
I really have to turn the tailcap with quite a bit of power to get the light working.

I now modded the GITD holder, too. It just works perfectly and i see no reason in staying with the pocketfilling big silicone holder...


----------



## ichoderso (Dec 10, 2008)

ok...here are some beamshots from this light:
all photos "free Hand" in our small cellar room, camera S100FS,1,6, F2,8,ISO200, looked white balance






first H60 with lowest Low 0,5lumen






15 lm






45 lm






110 lm






190 lm






H30 max with 80 lm






H501 high Q3-5A LED 80 lm






and last H50 max with Q5 and 66 lm and wider floody beam (120deg.)


----------



## Shorty66 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice shots


----------



## ichoderso (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry, out of toppic, but I can't other:
one of my P7 flashlights with the same camera settings:twothumbs


----------



## naked2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Paul said:


> Another option to make it more running-compatible is to make a external battery pack...





Paul said:


> Would it be possible/smart to use AA batteries in such pack even though the lamp uses 18650 batteries? Of course connected in series so the voltage is around 3.6V


The "lamp" doesn't use 18650 cells, but the body is sized for them. The circuitry requires 3.7V, so any configuration accomplishing this would technically work. 

I would use 18650 cells in a battery pack though (maybe two in parallel, for EXTRA long runtime), because you could also use them in the main body, more versatile.

But if you were modding a light for remote pack use only, I'd stick with the H30; smaller and lighter with same beam (only con= less modes). But you probably wouldn't need a super low for running anyways, and extended runtimes on turbo would still heat up the light, regardless of where the cells are.


----------



## shining (Dec 10, 2008)

Shorty66, your wire mod is great. Pity Zebralight did not think about it - the bouncing problem is definitely the holder's design flaw. Are these wires sold anywhere? It fits like a glove.


----------



## Paul (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm kind of an amateur when it comes to light, lumens and such, but as far as I've understood the lumen rating says something about how well the light shines at distance. Wouldn't it then be a good idea to compare beams shining on something far away? A good test that I saw somewhere was to set up cones (or other objects) for each few meters away from the light and compare how long they'll reach.
Is somebody willing to do that?


----------



## Shorty66 (Dec 11, 2008)

shining said:


> Shorty66, your wire mod is great. Pity Zebralight did not think about it - the bouncing problem is definitely the holder's design flaw. Are these wires sold anywhere? It fits like a glove.



The wire is from a coathanger wich came with my coat from the cleaning service. Its quite easy to bend with some proper pliers. I just cut a bit of it an bent it in a proper shape. With y second try, the shape was perfect. 

Just go ahead and search some wire wich is strong enough that you are not able to bend it by hand. That should work.

@paul: the lumens indicate how much total light output there is. Its about how much light leaves the lamp in any direction.
To compare lumens, it best to show how well a room is lit up by a ceiling bounce test if you dont have an expensive integrating sphere.

The rating wich says something about how bright a light is at a given distance is the "throw" rating wich is measured in [email protected]


----------



## ichoderso (Dec 11, 2008)

Paul said:


> I'm kind of an amateur when it comes to light, lumens and such, but as far as I've understood the lumen rating says something about how well the light shines at distance. Wouldn't it then be a good idea to compare beams shining on something far away? A good test that I saw somewhere was to set up cones (or other objects) for each few meters away from the light and compare how long they'll reach.
> Is somebody willing to do that?



+1 shorty!

paul, it's not possible to compare luxreadings from a floody headlamp with a thrower. My luxreadings are only to compare this 3 headlights side by side, all have the same flody beam....

If you have a "ideal thrower", this make a very bright point of light with much million lux at one or 100 meters:thumbsup:
but it is not possible to walk with this light through a dark wood, if the area around the bright spot is dark


Jens


----------



## drmaxx (Dec 11, 2008)

Paul said:


> I'm kind of an amateur when it comes to light, lumens and such, but as far as I've understood the lumen rating says something about how well the light shines at distance.



Not really: The lumens express the amount of light that the light emits. How far the beam 'goes' depends heavily on the reflector and therefore the projected beam shape. E.g. a laser with less then 5 mW can shine a few 100 yards. So the lumens don't tell you anything about how far the light will throw.


----------



## vincebdx (Dec 11, 2008)

After 15mn and 22°C ambient (infrared thermometer):

passive cooled

*H60*
190lm: Head:59°C - Body:47°C
110lm: Head:46°C - Body:42°C

*H30*
80lm : Head:45°C - Body:44°C


----------



## Shorty66 (Dec 11, 2008)

after 20 minutes on 190lm my h60 had 60°C on the head. I just measured too


----------



## Martin (Dec 18, 2008)

Shorty66 said:


> ..Just go ahead and search some wire wich is strong enough that you are not able to bend it by hand. That should work...


Bicycle spokes are great for this


----------



## choaticwhisper (Dec 18, 2008)

Almost ashamed to admit it but maybe youll get a laugh, I thought that tube on the table was the light, I was thinking "how small is that table and chairs?" Ive figured it out though.

But I have the h30 the 80lm is just way to much when working up close or something.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Dec 18, 2008)

Hopefully 4-sevens will ship their backordered H60's tomorrow as they state on the website. I am anxious to get mine and have a caving trip planned for Sunday. 

So if I am lucky, I'll receive mine overnight (likely since I live so close to them) and will be able to take it caving and give a report of its use in complete darkness. 

I ended up ordering 4 more of the Tenergy 2600mAH protected 18650's from all-battery.com since they sell them for about half the price of 4-sevens. I figured that if this is the battery that is being sold with the headlamp, then it must be a good fit. Last thing I need is to wait weeks for something to show up from DX only to find out it doesn't fit.

I've been really bummed since I haven't been able to find my H50 for the past month, so the wait for the H60 is really killing me. Right now I have to read in bed with a crappy Ray-0-Vac 1xAA headlamp.


----------



## nvrdark (Dec 18, 2008)

I also ordered an H60 from 4 sevens and am waiting. When I ordered mine nothing was said about a free battery and charger, as it dose now??? I wonder if I will get one. I also ordered the 2500mah batteries form DX. Hopefully I'll get the one with the light and it will fit. I hate getting a new light and not able to fire it up right away.


----------



## ichoderso (Feb 16, 2009)

there are news about the Q3/5A warm white versions of the zebralights???


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi all, have updated pictures, beamshots and luxreadings with the new H501!
post 1,2, 29, 38
Jens


----------



## kenL (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi guys, you got me very interested in this lamp. My only question is, should I get the H50 or the new H501. I don't mind paying the extra $10 but wondering if the H50 is more useful for camping because of wider angle. Thanks guys, good review.


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 29, 2009)

new Beamshots: I have tried to take the realistic white balance in camera settings (identical on all this beamshots)

H30 (Q5)






H501 (Q3-5A)





H30





H501


----------



## davidt1 (Mar 29, 2009)

kenL said:


> Hi guys, you got me very interested in this lamp. My only question is, should I get the H50 or the new H501. I don't mind paying the extra $10 but wondering if the H50 is more useful for camping because of wider angle. Thanks guys, good review.



I have the H501 on the way. I only chose it over the H50 because it has a clickie switch which allows for one hand operation, as I intend to clip it on the belt and shirt pocket. 

If the H50 has a clickie switch, it would have been my choice.


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 29, 2009)

kenL said:


> Hi guys, you got me very interested in this lamp. My only question is, should I get the H50 or the new H501. I don't mind paying the extra $10 but wondering if the H50 is more useful for camping because of wider angle. Thanks guys, good review.



in a room or in a tent, i prefer the H50. for outdoor using, walking etc, the H501!

Jens


----------



## carl (Mar 30, 2009)

Is that shiny reflector around the H60's emitter a separate piece inserted into the H60 head? What's it made of? How is it fixed into place?


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 30, 2009)

it's stainless steel and pressed in (fix)


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello Ichoderso,

Great review. I did not see this earlier and just moved it over to the reviews section.

Tom


----------



## HorizonSon (Apr 9, 2009)

I know it's "off topic", but...

...That is a wickedly awsome custom speaker enclosure you've got there!


----------



## spyros (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't think it is heavy for running compared to other headlamps. The Petzl Myo XP Belt is also 100gr but without the battery pack.


----------



## RandomFlyer (Sep 26, 2010)

This is a great task light. However, it is a bit too heavy and does not throw quite enough for my taste as a running light. It works ok over a ball cap although the brim blocks out some of the downward light. If you are more interested to look at your feet vs. where you are going, you can still see your feet fairly well when you tilt your head down. The hat definitely mitigates the bouncing tendency and you don't notice the weight as much.

Recently, I was doing a fair bit of running in a hot climate (90' + at night) so I didn't necessarily want anything on my head. Not to mention that anything touching your body becomes permeated with sweat. So I tried using it as a hand held light. The side emitting beam is fairly convenient and it was easy to hold in my hand. Again, the light doesn't throw quite far enough for my taste but on some of the runs where there was other ambient lighting it was definitely adequate.


----------



## TK35 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice review and pictures. I might get one...thanks


----------

